# Trying Nutrisport Weight Gain



## Gabarax (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello all,

My first post here.. I'm glad to find this website forum and hope to gain some help from you guys. I've been trying to gain some weight and put on some muscle as I'm weedy to the extreme..! haven't had much luck in the past, being a "hard gainer" Ectomorph body type. I'm 5'11 and my weight is 9.5 stone which rarely changes.

I'm 37 and have struggled to put on weight all my life, I'm just one of those people who can eat pretty much anything and not put on much weight, and if I do it just goes onto my belly! Just recently I lost a lot of weight and went down to nearly 9 stone (work stress and skipping meals) so I decided I better do something about it.

Anyways.. that's the introduction out the way.. I've started doing some weights at home, just quick short reps and I'm taking Nutrisport Weight Gain twice daily. In the first week I gained around 2lbs so I'm quite impressed. I'm finding that short daily sessions with short reps works better rather than long intensive sessions (I have tried both). It's not too demanding and doesn't require much effort on the commitment side which is good as I'm really lazy when it comes to following any kind of routine! I've had no trouble doing my 15 minutes every day tho and ontop of the weights I do warm up and warm down stretching exercises and jogging to keep fit.

One tip I will give to anyone else in the same situation who wants to gain weight and is struggling.. there's a free website I discovered which has been invaluable starting point for me. It's called nutritiondata(dot)com. It will take your profile details and your goal and give you a complete daily nutritional intake target. You can also enter in everything you eat, all your daily meals/recipes etc and it will tell you in detail your nutrition intake analysis, protein, fats, calories etc and you can compare with your goal. Then you can make sure you're getting enough nutrients and energy each day and if you're falling short, you can adjust your eating habits accordingly and/or use supplements as and when needed.

Hope to report back in a few weeks on my progress!

If anyone has any suggestions, recommendations or advice feel free to share!

Ta ta for now

Paul


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I'm 35 and the same thing with me, I find it very hard to gain weight. Since going to the gym (started in Dec) I'm now 10st 4 from 9st 8 and that's come with hard training and a good diet. I don't use weight gain powders, just make my own with whey power, fine oats, banana, apple and full fat milk. looking at the web site you posted it is a lot to take in but one thing is very useful being able to add a recipe to find out the cals in it which has been the only problem I've had. i would like to see your diet if you can post it up cos gaining 2lbs in a week with only 15min doing weights suggest to me you maybe just gaining fat. Anyway thanks for posting up that web site I'll be looking into that a bit more


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

IMO you should make your own weight gainers. Most of the commercial stuff is just full of dextrose, maltodextrin and whey concentrates. All the carbs will certainly help you gain weight, but notice I said weight, not muscle. As it is a weight gainer, and you may see some lbs going up on the scales, this will probably make you go out and buy some more, that's business.

Personally I'd go with chucking some whey, oats, eggs, peanut butter, and a little olive oil into a blender and getting that down. Much better than the malto and dex they put in the commercial weight gainers.


----------

